# First Label.. Input please



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 2, 2008)

Background picture is Maroon Bells in Colorado.. Would appreciate input on this label.. Open to suggestions.. thanks. size is 3 3/4 by 4 1/2. Looks a little on the blur side here but it is sharp in original.




*Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks better then my first 100 labels!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 2, 2008)

hey Wade.. I am sure not even close. I scrolled thru this forum and those labels are awesome.. give me time though.. I will get it tweaked.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 2, 2008)

You didnt see my first 1's though! Ill see if I can find 1 or 2 so we can have a good laugh!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!





Is the photo from near where you live?????


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 2, 2008)

I live about 40 miles NW of Denver.. at the base of the rockies. Maroon Bells is quite a scenic area near Aspen. About 4 hours from me.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 2, 2008)

Makes ya just want to go up there and plant a grape vine.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is 1 that thankfully I came to my senses and didnt use {Strawberry+Kiwi} and 1 that I did use that is not as bad but Im not proud of.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, who am I to judge.... rookie me. I pick the last one...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 2, 2008)

The pic aint bad but the placement of everything was terrible.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## vino08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Is there any rule about what one has to put on a label? My kit did not come with any so that will be something for me to work on.
abv
type of wine
year
Do I need to put the kit maker? (vintners reserve)


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2008)

There are no rules as its your wine and youre free to do whatever you want!


----------



## vino08 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks Wade.


----------



## K&GB (Nov 7, 2008)

Very nice labels, both of you. I like the simple ones, but the picture of the rockies is great!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 7, 2008)

Those are 2 of my worst labels ever.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 8, 2008)

A lot better than my first...masking tape that said "wine..maybe..try at own risk"


----------



## rrussell (Nov 8, 2008)

I've begun to put the month and year on my labels along with the abv so I can quickly see how old it is and not have to look it up in a log book. I think that will be handy as I build my inventory.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 8, 2008)

Rky, 


Very nice label. You can get some ideas from these sites.
http://www.stratsplace.com/labels.html


http://users.skynet.be/winelabelsworld/Engels/ThematicLabels/LabelsEng.htm


I love just looking at them...........Ramona


The possibilities are endless.

*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Ramona.. Thanks... I havent learned much on my photoshop program yet so until that happens I will just use a basic background. I do enjoy seeing pics taken by "Hubble" This is one I plan on using for one of my backgrounds


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow. That would make a Beautiful Label!!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 8, 2008)

Playing around with that one


----------

